# 03/23 tampa bay



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

tuesday caught 2 keeper trout, keeper sheepshead,one keeper blackdrum. last tuesday two sheepshead and 4 reds. its starting to come back little bit each day as it warms the big breeder reds arent here yet but the should be any day. plenty of trout out there


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

a few trout in hills. bay ,some schools of s'head ,rat reds ,jacks/bluefish @ hot water run-off, water @ mid 60's still :-/ :-/..
-'tide


----------

